# The (Rock) Gods must be crazy



## Big Don (Jan 3, 2012)

Clearly, this does not bode well.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 3, 2012)

I think it says something that Weird Al is the only one who knows all the lyrics.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2012)

Tyler and Cooper doing a duet, I think I could've handle. But Al?? Umm... the man is talented yes, but I think ...umm... whell... yeah the Rock Gods have lost it.



Blindside said:


> I think it says something that Weird Al is the only one who knows all the lyrics.


 Ironic since it was Tyler and company who sung/performed it in that atrocious Sgt. Pepper's movie by the Bee Gees. Not to mention they had a hit single out of it. 
Getting old sucks.


----------



## frank raud (Mar 28, 2012)

Did not need to see that, worse than Elvis Costello on Sesame Street.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2012)

ummm...aaaaa.....yeah.....aaaaaa.....ok.....ummmmm.....well you know.....aaaaaa...... alrighty then.....ummmm..... sorry.... I got nothin'


----------



## elder999 (Mar 28, 2012)

The rock gods......





have always.....






been crazy! :lfao:


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 28, 2012)

Where'd you get that video of my dad!

{The Sinatra one}


----------



## Jenna (Mar 29, 2012)

Witness Lennon and McCartney's vision of the zombie apocalypse


----------

